# Internet Purchase Problems?



## PM (2 Aug 2008)

Hi, I am an internet shopper just as most other people, and the more I shop on the internet, the longer my list of problems is getting; not receiving items, or receiving faulty items and getting no refund or replacement, etc etc.   

Most of my problems are restricted to ebay, but there are other places too.  (And ebay does nothing).

I just thought that this thread may be useful slash interesting to see what other people's experiences were.

And possibly name and shame VERY bad sellers on ebay, so that other people don't get caught out; as we all probably shop for equipment online anyway.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Aug 2008)

I buy almost all of my stuff online and never had any problems and purchase a lot of stuff on ebay too.
You just have to select your sellers carefully (check their feedback etc..) and when something goes wrong approach them polite and try to resolve things peacefully, I know some people tend to get a little annoyed and sometimes complain in a manner which is not really appropiate and then the seller just turns their back on you, to be honest I would do the same if someone starts insulting me before I had a chance to sort out the problem.
I have been using ebay for about 4 years now and never had a problem that wasn't resolved, wrong item sent, no item received, exchanges, refunds, everything eventually got resolved, some take longer that others just don't threaten to come round and shoot their dog 
For aquarium stuff you also have highly reputable shops, two of the best are forum sponsors AE and GreenMachine.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (2 Aug 2008)

ebay buying is pretty ok so long as you remember to look at a sellers feedback stats and/or any negative feedback.. Ive often forgone buying from the cheapest seller due to a poor score or some worrying feedback comments from buyers.

As for the rest of the net.. try to use sites on recommendation.  If you cant find any recommendations, google for the seller site name, often if there's been dodgy service itll be ranted about on a forum somewhere.


----------



## PM (2 Aug 2008)

All good advice, though I feel my luck on ebay has not been so good.  I am always polite, but I have a problem with a seller over a faulty UV sterlizer, it's been going on for four months now.  I didn't file a dispute as I trusted the sellers words and now it's too late - after 90 days ebay / paypal won't do a thing to help.  It's 'policy'.

The seller keeps telling me that they have sent the replacement items (UV bulb and transformer) again, according to the emails they must have sent it 4 or 5 times!  Amd say that it's our Customs fault I haven't received it.  But every time customs has had something of mine they have always contacted me by post - not this time.

The seller refuses to even comment on the idea of a refund and will ignore my emails that contain the word.

So, annoying, I have had green water for so long because of this seller.  I'm gonna buy another one but from the UK.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Aug 2008)

Is this for a pond or aquarium?


----------



## PM (2 Aug 2008)

Aquarium


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Aug 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> Aquarium


Are they really necessary?? Never seen anyone have a UV filter in a planted tank thats all.


----------



## PM (2 Aug 2008)

They are very necessary when you've had green water for months and it won't go away!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (2 Aug 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> They are very necessary when you've had green water for months and it won't go away!



A UV will only kill whats currently in the aquarium, it wont treat the cause of it.. so itll just reoccur.  So really its a waste of money IMO.


----------



## PM (2 Aug 2008)

Well I can't get rid, so at least I can kill that, and I could have it on 24/7 anyway for a while - it's only a 9 watt bulb!

I have tried everything except blackout.  Don't want to blackout I think it's just OTT

EDIT: Also, it's not getting worse, it just won't subside


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Aug 2008)

Ammonia is often the main cause green water. There may have been an ammonia spike that isn't detected with test kits. Other possible causes are an imbalance of nutrients and/or low CO2 levels.mis it a new tank or have you disturbed the substrate?


----------



## Iliveinazoo (2 Aug 2008)

I won't mention the name of the website that I 'tried' to use to stock my tank because we may still take them to court but according to their website they are a massive online supplier. All of the fish we ordered turned up dead and they won't do a thing about.

I must say that even though I will never order another animal online again I have used both of the sponsers of this site for plants and equipment and they have always come up trumps.


----------



## PM (2 Aug 2008)

Well CO2 and nutrients are good, I bumped up both and lighting to try to get my Juncus Repens to start growing again.

It worked, but gave me green water (obviously just too much light), and I did leave a lot of old leaves in there for a long time (Java fern), because I didn't have a very high plant mass in the tank.

Now everything is growing okay (but I could still use some more plants in the back TBH - bought some from someone on here but they never turned up!)  Had a big prune, reduced lighting to normal, continue with high CO2 and nutrients (double EI), and the stuff won't budge.  (Oh and no substrate disturbance).

I have done LOADS of water changes (50-60%), and doesn't get rid of it.  I know I need more plant mass but I just want it to go away.

Also reduced from 10 to 9 hours a day too.  Clean filter in old tank water every month, syphon rubbish from bottom every week).


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Aug 2008)

when you bumped up the lighting, did you also up the CO2 and nutrients?


----------



## PM (2 Aug 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> when you bumped up the lighting, did you also up the CO2 and nutrients?



yep. but 98W is a lot for 54L


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Aug 2008)

PM said:
			
		

> aaronnorth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you turn the light on in stages? or it just turns on in one go?
I am now trying 6x24w on my tank but I can turn on 4 and 2 at a time, so I start off with 2, then in the middle have all 6 and that go on to just two again, so 2 hours  2x24w then 6 hours 6x24w and then 2 hours 2x24w, so far its worked great, I am also dosing double the EI recommended dosage for my tank, upped the CO2 and installed a powerhead for circulation.


----------



## PM (3 Aug 2008)

Yeah I have 2x24W of T5 only ATM (I can double that if I flick the other power switch but don't need to).


----------

